# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  عريس وجد زوجته حاااااامل..!!!!!!

## keana

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عريس وجد زوجته حاااااامل..!!!!!! 


رأى إمام المسجد ان فلان من الناس من أهل الجنه ، ولم يكن الشخص 
ذا زيادة في العمل 
أمسكه الامام وقال له رأيت في المنام أنك من أهل الجنه فماذا تعمل؟؟؟؟ 
رفض الشخص إخباره ، لكن مع إصرار إمام المسجد ، وافق الشخص بشرط ان لايذكر اسمه وانه لن يقول هذه القصة إلا للفائدة فقط يرجو بها عفو الله.. 


يقول: تزوجت وأخذت عروسي فاذا بها في حامل في الشهر الثاني أو الثالث طبعا من شخص اخر.... 
فسترت عليها وأخفيتها عن أهلي وأهلها لكي لا يعرفوا من أمرها شيئا فتفتضح المسكينه ! 
فمنعت أن يزورها أو أن تزور أحدا .. 

حتى جاءت ساعة الوضع فأحضرت لها امرأة لتساعدها في الوضع ثم اخذت الطفل ووضعته عند باب المسجد.. 

وكانت الساعه حينها الثالثة او الثانية فجرا ، وعندما أذن الفجر خرجت الى المسجد وإذا بالناس ملتمين على الطفل وعرفت منهم الخبر ، فقلت للناس انا أكفل هذا الطفل اليتيم وأشهد عليه الناس وأخذه إلى بيته ... 

وعند خروج زوجته من النفاس أحضر شيخ وشهود من غير مدينته وعقد له قرآنه من زوجته من جديد ... 

يقول وهي الآن زوجتي وأم عيالي ولا أحد يعرف بهذا الشيء

من سنوات عديدة..



سبحان الله يؤتي الحكمه لمن يشاء

((اللهم أسترني فوق الأرض..وتحت الأرض..ويوم العرض))

((اللهم أستر عوراتي...وآمن روعاتي))

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

سبحان الله

----------


## saousana

المثالية هاي مش موجودة عند 1% من الناس 
ما حد بضل فيه عقل بس يعرف هاد الاشي 
ما اتوقع انه في حد بقدر على هاد الاشي 
انا بنت وما بتحمله كيف شب وبكل غيرته 
نيالهم الناس اللي متل هيك 
مشكور

----------


## غسان

_ مش عارف شو بدي اقول .__._
_ بس.. هل فعلا تصرفه مثالي ..؟؟_

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_مش عارف شو بدي اقول ..

بس.. هل فعلا تصرفه مثالي ..؟؟_




غريب سؤالك ... يعني قصدك بتحط احتمال انه يكون الي عمله خطأ ؟؟!!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
مش عارف شو بدي اقول .. 
بس.. هل فعلا تصرفه مثالي ..؟؟ 




غريب سؤالك ... يعني قصدك بتحط احتمال انه يكون الي عمله خطأ ؟؟!!_


 لو عمل غير هيك ما حد لامة لا شرع بلومة ولا قانون و حتى عرف لهيك الواحد حقه ينبهر وينعت التصرف بالمثالي  :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
مش عارف شو بدي اقول .. 
بس.. هل فعلا تصرفه مثالي ..؟؟ 




غريب سؤالك ... يعني قصدك بتحط احتمال انه يكون الي عمله خطأ ؟؟!!_




_اه .. لانه صار في عنا لقيط .. منبوذ بالمجتمع .. وهالرجل ساهم في ظلمه وفي جعله لقيط .._ 

_لو رجع البنت لاهلها كانوا عرفوا مين الي عمل العمله وجوزوها اياه .._

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 
مش عارف شو بدي اقول ..
بس.. هل فعلا تصرفه مثالي ..؟؟




غريب سؤالك ... يعني قصدك بتحط احتمال انه يكون الي عمله خطأ ؟؟!!




اه .. لانه صار في عنا لقيط .. منبوذ بالمجتمع .. وهالرجل ساهم في ظلمه وفي جعله لقيط .. 
لو رجع البنت لاهلها كانوا عرفوا مين الي عمل العمله وجوزوها اياه .._




انت هيك بتحكي ... و99% من الشباب راح يحكوا هيك ... عرفت الان ليه تصرفه مثالي ومميز ..!!؟؟

قبل ما احكي انا هاي القصة بعرفها من زمان ... وحصلت بالسعودية بمنطقة الشرقية إذا بعدني متذكره ... يعني باختصار هي قصة حقيقية فعلاا ..بس عشان يكون هاد الامر احنا مفروغين منه ..
ثانيا ... الرجل لا ساعد بظلمه ولا جعله لقيط ... الرجل ستر على وحده الله ساتر عليها ولو كان الله بدو يفضحها كان سخرلها واحد غيره .. وتكبر على كل النوازع البشرية الي ممكن تكون باي رجل ... وحماها من مصيبة كبيرة ممكن تصل لحد قتلها من قبل أهلها  .. 
الله الهمه انه يربي هذا الولد ويكفله وياخد اجره ويجعله قريب من امه وما يحرمها منه ..
كمان ... تعتقد لو المرأة وجدت بالأصل قبول من الشخص ( والد الولد الحقيقي) من الارتباط فيها .. كان ارتبطت بغيره وقررت تضع نهايه لحياتها لأنه أكيد راح تنكشف !!!

هاد رجل ربنا فعلا ألهمه وأعطاهه الحكمه ...
وبالعكس وفر ع اللقيط حياة تعيسة بالمستقبل ... أشهد الناس عليه ( على أساس انه يتيم وكفله بغض النظر عن والده )

والمنفعة الأعم .. .. تستوجب الاستغناء والتغاضي عن مفسدة أقل ..؟؟!!

وبعدين لا تحكوا عن اللقيط  :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

*سبحان الله!!
هذا شخص نادر الوجود
مابدي اناقشكم صح او خطأ...لانه في حسنات للي عمله وفي سيئات..بس اكيد الحسنات اكتر ..ودليلي حديث الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام*

*حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من نفس عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا نفس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة ومن يسر على معسر يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة ومن ستر مسلمًا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه ومن سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علمًا سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ومن أبطأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه** رواه مسلم


تخيل الله يسترك يوم القيامه!!مافي جزاء بعد هالجزاء...سبحان الله!
لكن في بشر عادي بقدر يتحمل الي تحمله هالزلمه؟**
*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هاي القصة مفبركة 100% وانا اطالب بحذف الموضوع بسرعة ...لانو موضوع لا يمت للدين بصلة ....قال اتستر عليها قال ما في تستر ولا تهاون كلو هاد الحكي غلط بغلط وتخبيص بتخبيص والله اني عصبت بس قرأت هالتخبيص ...قال شافو من اهل الجنة .... اهل الجنة وبتستر على وحدة زانية ...شو التخبيص هاد لازم توخذ عقوبتها في الاسلام ولازم الولد ينسب لابوه ولازم ما تستر عليها...كلو كلام فاضي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_هاي القصة مفبركة 100% وانا اطالب بحذف الموضوع بسرعة ...لانو موضوع لا يمت للدين بصلة ....قال اتستر عليها قال ما في تستر ولا تهاون كلو هاد الحكي غلط بغلط وتخبيص بتخبيص والله اني عصبت بس قرأت هالتخبيص ...قال شافو من اهل الجنة .... اهل الجنة وبتستر على وحدة زانية ...شو التخبيص هاد لازم توخذ عقوبتها في الاسلام ولازم الولد ينسب لابوه ولازم ما تستر عليها...كلو كلام فاضي_


 صلي على النبي وشوف الموضوع محطوط فية احاديث  عن ستر عيوب الناس طيب ولا تعصب ولا على بالك... روق ...روق :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 
مش عارف شو بدي اقول ..


بس.. هل فعلا تصرفه مثالي ..؟؟






غريب سؤالك ... يعني قصدك بتحط احتمال انه يكون الي عمله خطأ ؟؟!!






اه .. لانه صار في عنا لقيط .. منبوذ بالمجتمع .. وهالرجل ساهم في ظلمه وفي جعله لقيط .. 


لو رجع البنت لاهلها كانوا عرفوا مين الي عمل العمله وجوزوها اياه ..





انت هيك بتحكي ... و99% من الشباب راح يحكوا هيك ... عرفت الان ليه تصرفه مثالي ومميز ..!!؟؟ 
قبل ما احكي انا هاي القصة بعرفها من زمان ... وحصلت بالسعودية بمنطقة الشرقية إذا بعدني متذكره ... يعني باختصار هي قصة حقيقية فعلاا ..بس عشان يكون هاد الامر احنا مفروغين منه ..
ثانيا ... الرجل لا ساعد بظلمه ولا جعله لقيط ... الرجل ستر على وحده الله ساتر عليها ولو كان الله بدو يفضحها كان سخرلها واحد غيره .. وتكبر على كل النوازع البشرية الي ممكن تكون باي رجل ... وحماها من مصيبة كبيرة ممكن تصل لحد قتلها من قبل أهلها .. 
الله الهمه انه يربي هذا الولد ويكفله وياخد اجره ويجعله قريب من امه وما يحرمها منه ..
كمان ... تعتقد لو المرأة وجدت بالأصل قبول من الشخص ( والد الولد الحقيقي) من الارتباط فيها .. كان ارتبطت بغيره وقررت تضع نهايه لحياتها لأنه أكيد راح تنكشف !!! 
هاد رجل ربنا فعلا ألهمه وأعطاهه الحكمه ...
وبالعكس وفر ع اللقيط حياة تعيسة بالمستقبل ... أشهد الناس عليه ( على أساس انه يتيم وكفله بغض النظر عن والده ) 
والمنفعة الأعم .. .. تستوجب الاستغناء والتغاضي عن مفسدة أقل ..؟؟!! 
وبعدين لا تحكوا عن اللقيط 
_


 _هو قدام خيارين يا بظلم الولد وبستر على البنت .._ 

_يا برجع البنت لاهلها وممكن وقتها يرجع الولد لابوه الحقيقي .._ 

_برأيي الخيار الثاني افضل .. ليش اظلم الولد واعمله لقيط .. البنت غلطت وخليها تتحمل مسؤولية غلطها .._
_ وليش انا اظلم حالي .. شو الي جابرني على عيشه زي هيك .. لاحظي انه ما اعتبرها زوجته الا بعد ولادتها وخروجها من النفاس .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
اقتباس: 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
مش عارف شو بدي اقول .. 


بس.. هل فعلا تصرفه مثالي ..؟؟ 






غريب سؤالك ... يعني قصدك بتحط احتمال انه يكون الي عمله خطأ ؟؟!! 






اه .. لانه صار في عنا لقيط .. منبوذ بالمجتمع .. وهالرجل ساهم في ظلمه وفي جعله لقيط ..  


لو رجع البنت لاهلها كانوا عرفوا مين الي عمل العمله وجوزوها اياه .. 





انت هيك بتحكي ... و99% من الشباب راح يحكوا هيك ... عرفت الان ليه تصرفه مثالي ومميز ..!!؟؟ 
قبل ما احكي انا هاي القصة بعرفها من زمان ... وحصلت بالسعودية بمنطقة الشرقية إذا بعدني متذكره ... يعني باختصار هي قصة حقيقية فعلاا ..بس عشان يكون هاد الامر احنا مفروغين منه ..
ثانيا ... الرجل لا ساعد بظلمه ولا جعله لقيط ... الرجل ستر على وحده الله ساتر عليها ولو كان الله بدو يفضحها كان سخرلها واحد غيره .. وتكبر على كل النوازع البشرية الي ممكن تكون باي رجل ... وحماها من مصيبة كبيرة ممكن تصل لحد قتلها من قبل أهلها .. 
الله الهمه انه يربي هذا الولد ويكفله وياخد اجره ويجعله قريب من امه وما يحرمها منه ..
كمان ... تعتقد لو المرأة وجدت بالأصل قبول من الشخص ( والد الولد الحقيقي) من الارتباط فيها .. كان ارتبطت بغيره وقررت تضع نهايه لحياتها لأنه أكيد راح تنكشف !!! 
هاد رجل ربنا فعلا ألهمه وأعطاهه الحكمه ...
وبالعكس وفر ع اللقيط حياة تعيسة بالمستقبل ... أشهد الناس عليه ( على أساس انه يتيم وكفله بغض النظر عن والده ) 
والمنفعة الأعم .. .. تستوجب الاستغناء والتغاضي عن مفسدة أقل ..؟؟!! 
وبعدين لا تحكوا عن اللقيط  



هو قدام خيارين يا بظلم الولد وبستر على البنت ..  
يا برجع البنت لاهلها وممكن وقتها يرجع الولد لابوه الحقيقي ..  
برأيي الخيار الثاني افضل .. ليش اظلم الولد واعمله لقيط .. البنت غلطت وخليها تتحمل مسؤولية غلطها ..
وليش انا اظلم حالي .. شو الي جابرني على عيشه زي هيك .. لاحظي انه ما اعتبرها زوجته الا بعد ولادتها وخروجها من النفاس ..
_


 مهو اصلا ما بصير يعتبرها زوجته الا بعد الولادة وبعدين يكتب عليها مره ثانية ما بعرف ما بقدر انتقد الي عملة وبنفس الوقت ما بقدر احية بس هو هاد الي صار لليش نترك العنب ونلاحق الناطور :Icon31:

----------


## النورس الحزين

هيك الرجال ولا بلاش .....لسة الدنيا بخير...الله بستر علي بستر

----------


## saousana

برأيي الدين حط حل لكل اشي 
ما اتوقع انه اللي عملو صح 
الغلط ما بصير نصلحو بغلط اكبر 
وما اتوقع انه في رجل عاقل وعنده شوية غيره برضاها 
انا بنت وما رضيتها 
الوضوع برأيي غلط 
وممكن انا مع تصرف انه يرجعها لاهلها

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _
> 
>  هو قدام خيارين يا بظلم الولد وبستر على البنت .. 
> 
> يا برجع البنت لاهلها وممكن وقتها يرجع الولد لابوه الحقيقي .. 
> 
> برأيي الخيار الثاني افضل .. ليش اظلم الولد واعمله لقيط .. البنت غلطت وخليها تتحمل مسؤولية غلطها ..
> ...


وجهه نظر منطقيه

----------


## غسان

> مهو اصلا ما بصير يعتبرها زوجته الا بعد الولادة وبعدين يكتب عليها مره ثانية ما بعرف ما بقدر انتقد الي عملة وبنفس الوقت ما بقدر احية بس هو هاد الي صار لليش نترك العنب ونلاحق الناطور


_طيب شو الي جابره .. يستنى عليها سنة زمان ..ممكن يكون تصرف الرجل شهم بس مش مثالي ولا مناسب بالنسبة الي .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _طيب شو الي جابره .. يستنى عليها سنة زمان ..ممكن يكون تصرف الرجل شهم بس مش مثالي ولا مناسب بالنسبة الي .._


هو مش مناسب لحدا..تأكد من هالناحيه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> 
> _ 
> صلي على النبي وشوف الموضوع محطوط فية احاديث عن ستر عيوب الناس طيب ولا تعصب ولا على بالك... روق ...روق
> _


شو اروق ما قرأتي هالتخبيص هاد يا ناس يا عالم والله بالدين المسيحي ما بتنهضم قال اتستر على امرأة زانية واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال والله انو تخبيييييييييييص هون ما في ستر عيوب الناس هون في تستر على حد من حدود الله يا جماعة والله حرااااااااام اللي بتسولفوا فيه انتو ما بتقرأوا كتب .... بحدود الله ما في تهاون وبعدين اذا هالقصة صايرة بالسعودية فالسعودية اول دولة بتطبق هاد الحد والله كلو كلام فاضي وموضوع مدسووووووس ...راسي صار يوجعني

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_هاي القصة مفبركة 100% وانا اطالب بحذف الموضوع بسرعة ...لانو موضوع لا يمت للدين بصلة ....قال اتستر عليها قال ما في تستر ولا تهاون كلو هاد الحكي غلط بغلط وتخبيص بتخبيص والله اني عصبت بس قرأت هالتخبيص ...قال شافو من اهل الجنة .... اهل الجنة وبتستر على وحدة زانية ...شو التخبيص هاد لازم توخذ عقوبتها في الاسلام ولازم الولد ينسب لابوه ولازم ما تستر عليها...كلو كلام فاضي_


 خير سيد احمد شو مالك ؟؟!! ... إذا الله اجاز التوبة والستر للزانية ...ما بدك تستر عليها يا أحمد يا زعبي ؟؟!!... الله يسامحك مو هيك الأمور بتؤخذ بدينا ... شو الي ميز دينا على غيره ... مو لأنه فيه هذه الفضائل الراقييه هاي ؟؟!!  :Smile: 
اقتباس:

_ 


هو قدام خيارين يا بظلم الولد وبستر على البنت ..  
يا برجع البنت لاهلها وممكن وقتها يرجع الولد لابوه الحقيقي ..  
برأيي الخيار الثاني افضل .. ليش اظلم الولد واعمله لقيط .. البنت غلطت وخليها تتحمل مسؤولية غلطها ..
وليش انا اظلم حالي .. شو الي جابرني على عيشه زي هيك .. لاحظي انه ما اعتبرها زوجته الا بعد ولادتها وخروجها من النفاس ..
_


 الي جابره انه انسان نبيل وراقي ... فيه ايثار فضل يكون بطل هاد الموقف لله دون عباده والله أكيد أكرمه بطريقه ما ... فضل ما يكون متل كل الناس ...
وحنا دائما هيك ... شو الي جابرني ...
وليش أظلم حالي ...
المهم أنا ما حد تاني ...
وهو ما اعتبرها زوجته إلا بعد الولادة والنفاس لأنه يا غسان ... بالأصل العقد الأول باطل لأنها كانت حامل ... ولا يجوز العقد على الحامل والنفاس ... عشان هيك صبر عليها ...!!

خلينا نعترف انه هو صح .. بس احنا صعب نكون متله ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_طيب شو الي جابره .. يستنى عليها سنة زمان ..ممكن يكون تصرف الرجل شهم بس مش مثالي ولا مناسب بالنسبة الي .._


هون حطنا الجمال ما حد جبرة بس هو هيك تصرف ! واحنا ما عرفنا كل حثيات القصة وبناء على المعطيات الي هي متاحه النا ما في غلط بالي عملة وما في غلط لو تصرف غير هيك .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شو اروق ما قرأتي هالتخبيص هاد يا ناس يا عالم والله بالدين المسيحي ما بتنهضم قال اتستر على امرأة زانية واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال والله انو تخبيييييييييييص هون ما في ستر عيوب الناس هون في تستر على حد من حدود الله يا جماعة والله حرااااااااام اللي بتسولفوا فيه انتو ما بتقرأوا كتب .... بحدود الله ما في تهاون وبعدين اذا هالقصة صايرة بالسعودية فالسعودية اول دولة بتطبق هاد الحد والله كلو كلام فاضي وموضوع مدسووووووس ...راسي صار يوجعني_


احمد في القصة الي قراتها هل تمت الاشارة انه الطفل طفل زنا ؟!
افرض يا اخي انه البنت كانت خاطبة او كاتبها كتابها وبعدين توفى خطيبها وكانت حامل منه ؟
افرض كانت متجوزة عرفي افرض تم اغتصابها.
 انا حكيت انه القصة ما انطرحت بكامل تفاصيلها لهيك الواحد ما بصير يتنقد الي عملة ولا يحكي انه عمل غلط؟!! واتوقع انه شخص بقدرة تحملة فهم القصة بالزبط وانه راع حدود الله ما بصير تتظر للموضوع من زاوية وحده ,,,,,,,,.....

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> _هاي القصة مفبركة 100% وانا اطالب بحذف الموضوع بسرعة ...لانو موضوع لا يمت للدين بصلة ....قال اتستر عليها قال ما في تستر ولا تهاون كلو هاد الحكي غلط بغلط وتخبيص بتخبيص والله اني عصبت بس قرأت هالتخبيص ...قال شافو من اهل الجنة .... اهل الجنة وبتستر على وحدة زانية ...شو التخبيص هاد لازم توخذ عقوبتها في الاسلام ولازم الولد ينسب لابوه ولازم ما تستر عليها...كلو كلام فاضي_
> 
> 
>  خير سيد احمد شو مالك ؟؟!! ... إذا الله اجاز التوبة والستر للزانية ...ما بدك تستر عليها يا أحمد يا زعبي ؟؟!!... الله يسامحك مو هيك الأمور بتؤخذ بدينا ... شو الي ميز دينا على غيره ... مو لأنه فيه هذه الفضائل الراقييه هاي ؟؟!! 
> اقتباس:
> 
> _ 
> ...


لا يا ايات مش صح 
مش في كل اشي بنفع يكون جنتل 
هاد الحكي غلط وغلط كتير 
واذا كل واحد صبر على الغلط وخصوصا الزنا تخيلي مجتمعنا كيف رح يصير 
مليئ باللقطاء 
ورجالنا بدون غيره

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> _شو اروق ما قرأتي هالتخبيص هاد يا ناس يا عالم والله بالدين المسيحي ما بتنهضم قال اتستر على امرأة زانية واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال والله انو تخبيييييييييييص هون ما في ستر عيوب الناس هون في تستر على حد من حدود الله يا جماعة والله حرااااااااام اللي بتسولفوا فيه انتو ما بتقرأوا كتب .... بحدود الله ما في تهاون وبعدين اذا هالقصة صايرة بالسعودية فالسعودية اول دولة بتطبق هاد الحد والله كلو كلام فاضي وموضوع مدسووووووس ...راسي صار يوجعني_
> 
> 
> احمد في القصة الي قراتها هل تمت الاشارة انه الطفل طفل زنا ؟!
> افرض يا اخي انه البنت كانت خاطبة او كاتبها كتابها وبعدين توفى خطيبها وكانت حامل منه ؟
> افرض كانت متجوزة عرفي افرض تم اغتصابها.
>  انا حكيت انه القصة ما انطرحت بكامل تفاصيلها لهيك الواحد ما بصير يتنقد الي عملة ولا يحكي انه عمل غلط؟!! واتوقع انه شخص بقدرة تحملة فهم القصة بالزبط وانه راع حدود الله ما بصير تتظر للموضوع من زاوية وحده ,,,,,,,,.....



بس بما انها حامل مهما كان السبب لا يجوز تزويجها
على فرض انها كانت متزوجة عدتها تنتهي بعد وضع الطفل

----------


## غسان

> الي جابره انه انسان نبيل وراقي ... فيه ايثار فضل يكون بطل هاد الموقف لله دون عباده والله أكيد أكرمه بطريقه ما ... فضل ما يكون متل كل الناس ...
> وحنا دائما هيك ... شو الي جابرني ...
> وليش أظلم حالي ...
> المهم أنا ما حد تاني ...
> وهو ما اعتبرها زوجته إلا بعد الولادة والنفاس لأنه يا غسان ... بالأصل العقد الأول باطل لأنها كانت حامل ... ولا يجوز العقد على الحامل والنفاس ... عشان هيك صبر عليها ...!!
> 
> خلينا نعترف انه هو صح .. بس احنا صعب نكون متله ...


_ايات انا وجهة نظري حكيتها .. بس انتي مشكلتك عاطفيه زياده عن اللزوم .._ 
_انا معك انه احنا صعب نكون مثله لانه غلط مش صح .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_بس بما انها حامل مهما كان السبب لا يجوز تزويجها
على فرض انها كانت متزوجة عدتها تنتهي بعد وضع الطفل
_


 وهو هاد اللي صار ما اعتبرها زوجتة الا بعد ما وضعت الطفل وكتب عليها من جديد :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> 
> 
> _احمد في القصة الي قراتها هل تمت الاشارة انه الطفل طفل زنا ؟!
> افرض يا اخي انه البنت كانت خاطبة او كاتبها كتابها وبعدين توفى خطيبها وكانت حامل منه ؟
> افرض كانت متجوزة عرفي افرض تم اغتصابها.
> انا حكيت انه القصة ما انطرحت بكامل تفاصيلها لهيك الواحد ما بصير يتنقد الي عملة ولا يحكي انه عمل غلط؟!! واتوقع انه شخص بقدرة تحملة فهم القصة بالزبط وانه راع حدود الله ما بصير تتظر للموضوع من زاوية وحده ,,,,,,,,.....
> _


فسترت عليها وأخفيتها عن أهلي وأهلها لكي لا يعرفوا من أمرها شيئا فتفتضح المسكينه 

مها شو مالك..... مبينة القصة لكان الولد من مين ...اصلا ما بصير البنت تتزوج وهي حامل وحتى لو كانت خاطبة واطلقت او مات زوجها وبعدين لا تقوليلي زواج عرفي هاد المصطلح المدسوس بلاش تستخدمه بنت واعية متلك لانو الزواج العرفي هو زنا بس باسم تاني ...الموضوع مبين انو البنت زانية وما فيها جدال وهون بصير الموضوع تخبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييص

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

لا يا ايات مش صح 
مش في كل اشي بنفع يكون جنتل 
هاد الحكي غلط وغلط كتير 
واذا كل واحد صبر على الغلط وخصوصا الزنا تخيلي مجتمعنا كيف رح يصير 
مليئ باللقطاء 
ورجالنا بدون غيره_ 





وعشان مجتمعنا ما يكون ملئ بالقاط والزنات ... الاسلام حرم الزنا من الاساس ووضعله عقوبة ... إذن النقطة الي انتي خايفة منها انها تنتشر حلها الاسلام بهاي الطريقة ...
غير هيك ومتل هاي الحالات الخاصة ... تحسب مواقف مثالية وفضيلة ...
ولا تخافي مو كل الرجال راح يعمله متله ... كمان الله حط فيهم هاي الغريزة ... بس كتقيم لهاد الموقف ... هو صح ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_فسترت عليها وأخفيتها عن أهلي وأهلها لكي لا يعرفوا من أمرها شيئا فتفتضح المسكينه 

مها شو مالك..... مبينة القصة لكان الولد من مين ...اصلا ما بصير البنت تتزوج وهي حامل وحتى لو كانت خاطبة واطلقت او مات زوجها وبعدين لا تقوليلي زواج عرفي هاد المصطلح المدسوس بلاش تستخدمه بنت واعية متلك لانو الزواج العرفي هو زنا بس باسم تاني ...الموضوع مبين انو البنت زانية وما فيها جدال وهون بصير الموضوع تخبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييص
_


المسكينة !!! لو زانيه لم تنعت بهاد اللقب !
وهاد باكد نظرية الاغتصاب او على الاقل انها مش فتاه غير شريفه واحنا هون مش بصدد ناقش مشروعية الزواج العرفي ولا بدافع عن القصة بجوز اللي بتحكية صح بس لا اتوقع انه الشخص لو شاف عليها اشي كان رجع عقد عليها !! مش بقلك في اشي ناقص بالقصة ....

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_فسترت عليها وأخفيتها عن أهلي وأهلها لكي لا يعرفوا من أمرها شيئا فتفتضح المسكينه_ 

_مها شو مالك..... مبينة القصة لكان الولد من مين ...اصلا ما بصير البنت تتزوج وهي حامل وحتى لو كانت خاطبة واطلقت او مات زوجها وبعدين لا تقوليلي زواج عرفي هاد المصطلح المدسوس بلاش تستخدمه بنت واعية متلك لانو الزواج العرفي هو زنا بس باسم تاني ...الموضوع مبين انو البنت زانية وما فيها جدال وهون بصير الموضوع تخبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييص_




احمد انا مو عارفة أنت عشو زعلان وع شو معصب ... بتحكي كيف زانية ونتستر عليها ... في حدود وفي قصاص ... كلامك كله صح ... 
بس لما الرسول بيحكيلك الي بيستر على مؤمن بالدنيا الله بيستر عليه بالأخرة ... شو معنى الحديث ... بيستر محاسنه ؟؟!!! ... لا طبعا ... بيستر معاصيه وذنوبه ... 
يا احمد موضوع الحد والقصاص .... لا يكون واجب الاقامة على المذنب إلا إذا وصل للحاكم ... يعني 
واحد سرق ... انا سترت عليه ممكن تكون فيه بذرة خير من ستري عليه ما يعيدها ... والدين راعى هيك نفسيات ..
سرق كمان مرة ... أو من المرة الأولى ما بتفرق ... وما لقى حد ستر عليه ... والي شافه وصل أمره للحاكم في هذه الحالة ...واجب على الحاكم تطبيق الحكم ...والاشهار كمان إذا بدك ..
لا اضل تحكي زانية كيف نتستر عليها ؟؟!! ترى عصبتني ..

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_

ايات انا وجهة نظري حكيتها .. بس انتي مشكلتك عاطفيه زياده عن اللزوم .. 
انا معك انه احنا صعب نكون مثله لانه غلط مش صح ..
_


جاي جديد من عالم أفلاطون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> 
> _احمد انا مو عارفة أنت عشو زعلان وع شو معصب ... بتحكي كيف زانية ونتستر عليها ... في حدود وفي قصاص ... كلامك كله صح ... 
> بس لما الرسول بيحكيلك الي بيستر على مؤمن بالدنيا الله بيستر عليه بالأخرة ... شو معنى الحديث ... بيستر محاسنه ؟؟!!! ... لا طبعا ... بيستر معاصيه وذنوبه ... 
> يا احمد موضوع الحد والقصاص .... لا يكون واجب الاقامة على المذنب إلا إذا وصل للحاكم ... يعني 
> واحد سرق ... انا سترت عليه ممكن تكون فيه بذرة خير من ستري عليه ما يعيدها ... والدين راعى هيك نفسيات ..
> سرق كمان مرة ... أو من المرة الأولى ما بتفرق ... وما لقى حد ستر عليه ... والي شافه وصل أمره للحاكم في هذه الحالة ...واجب على الحاكم تطبيق الحكم ...والاشهار كمان إذا بدك ..
> لا اضل تحكي زانية كيف نتستر عليها ؟؟!! ترى عصبتني .._


وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو شو نازل دين جديد وانا مش عارف ليش ما حكيتولي كان عملت update ....شو هاد ايات حرام عليكي هالحكي هاد مش دينا بعمرو ما كان الاسلام هيك .... كيف اذا سرق اتستر عليه انتي هيك بتساعدي على نشر الجريمة في الاسلام ...كلامك كلو غريب والله ما انا عارف عن اي دين بتحكي ....ما في تهاون لكان ليش الاسلام وضع الحدود مشان كل واحد يتستر عن الجاني ومش عارف خلص بديش اكمل .... قال (ص): لو فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها شو بتسولفي قاعدة هاي حدود الله ولا تسقط الا اذا تنفذ الحد ...التستر على تطبيق الحدود اصلا هو اللي وصلنا لهون وعدم امرنا بالمعروف ونهينا عن المنكر هو اللي خلانا هيك

----------


## زهره التوليب

بس كلمه...يا احمد دين الاسلام ما بيؤمرنا نفضح المذنب...وأمر باقامه الحد اذا انفضح الام و توفر 4 شهود..دين الاسلام بيؤمر بالستر

وفي حديث نبوي شريف بيحكي عن هالقصه بس مش حافظته

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_بس كلمه...يا احمد دين الاسلام ما بيؤمرنا نفضح المذنب...وأمر باقامه الحد اذا انفضح الام و توفر 4 شهود..دين الاسلام بيؤمر بالستر_

_وفي حديث نبوي شريف بيحكي عن هالقصه بس مش حافظته_



الحمد لله يا زهرة إنك نطقتي ... وانا كمان ناسي الحديث ... بس منيح انك حكيتي ... عشان احمد يعرف اني ما بألف دين من عندي ... وانه جد عصبني كتير من هالكلمة ...

----------


## الولهان

زي هيهك شخص مش موجود بزمنا الي احنا فيه 
موضوع حلو 
شكرا

----------


## saousana

مشان هيك الدين ما خلى المرأة تحكم بقضية 
العاطفة دايما بتغلب 
مش كل اشي بتحكم فيه العاطفة

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_بس كلمه...يا احمد دين الاسلام ما بيؤمرنا نفضح المذنب...وأمر باقامه الحد اذا انفضح الام و توفر 4 شهود..دين الاسلام بيؤمر بالستر

وفي حديث نبوي شريف بيحكي عن هالقصه بس مش حافظته
_


_ حكي زهره صحيح .. حتى طلب وجود 4 شهود .. حتى يتعذر اثبات التهمه عليهم .. هيك حكالنا اياها استاذ الدين بالحرف بعدني متذكرها .._

----------


## آلجوري

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإنه لا يجب على الزاني أن يتزوج بمن زنى بها ولو تابا، بل إن الأمر راجع إلى التراضي بينهما، ولم يقل أحد من أهل العلم -فيما نعلم- إنه يجب عليه أن يتزوج بها، وإنما اختلف أهل العلم في جواز زواجه بها قبل التوبة، فقال بعضهم: لا يجوز إلا بعد أن يتوبا. وقال آخرون: يجوز ولو قبل التوبة، والراجح الأول، وقد تقدمت التفاصيل في الفتاوى التالية: 1677، 6972، 11426.
فلا حرج على المرأة التائبة من الزنا في الزواج بمن تشاء، والأولى لها أن تستر على نفسها فلا تخبر بذلك أحداً، لأن الله ستير يحب الستر. 
نسأل الله أن يصلح أحوال الجميع. 
والله أعلم.  
هذه فتوى .. من مركز الافتاء باسلام ويب ..

lang=A&Id=24204&Option=FatwaId

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _بس كلمه...يا احمد دين الاسلام ما بيؤمرنا نفضح المذنب...وأمر باقامه الحد اذا انفضح الام و توفر 4 شهود..دين الاسلام بيؤمر بالستر 
> 
> وفي حديث نبوي شريف بيحكي عن هالقصه بس مش حافظته
> _


يا زهرة ما اختلفنا لكن بما انو المرأة حامل اذا ما بصسر تتزوج هاي نقطة ونقطة ثانية لازم تنسأل من من وين هاد الولد ومن مين وهون بهاي القصة الطريقة الوحيدة للحمل هي الزنا وما في اغتصاب او اي شي يعني هون الدليل الحمل وليس الاربع شهود .... كمان ايات بتحكيلك انو اذا الخطأ ما وصل للحاكم خلص انسى ما بنطبقو بلكي تاب

والله انتوا بتخلوا الواحد يعصب

----------


## محمد العزام

قصة غريبة فعلا ولكن لا اناقش فيها لانني لست على علم بالدين كما يجب لان هناك من هم مختصون فيها 
اكثركم فتوى اسرعكم الى النار

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _يا زهرة ما اختلفنا لكن بما انو المرأة حامل اذا ما بصسر تتزوج هاي نقطة ونقطة ثانية لازم تنسأل من من وين هاد الولد ومن مين وهون بهاي القصة الطريقة الوحيدة للحمل هي الزنا وما في اغتصاب او اي شي يعني هون الدليل الحمل وليس الاربع شهود .... كمان ايات بتحكيلك انو اذا الخطأ ما وصل للحاكم خلص انسى ما بنطبقو بلكي تاب
> 
> والله انتوا بتخلوا الواحد يعصب_


لاتعصب...انا معك...اساسا المشكله بتكمن بالولد..فعلا ماحد بيقدر يحكي انه صح او خطأ...وزي ما حكيت قبل الموضوع ذو حدين

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
> _قصة غريبة فعلا ولكن لا اناقش فيها لانني لست على علم بالدين كما يجب لان هناك من هم مختصون فيها 
> اكثركم فتوى اسرعكم الى النار
> _


محمد هون ما فيها فتوى هون في عندك حكم شرعي واضح وهو تطبيق حد من حدود الله وما في تهاون او تلاعب بالموضوع ..... بس الظاهر انا كنت فاهم الدين غلط

بكرا بدي اروح ازني واسرق واشرب خمر واقذف محصنات واتوب ما حد سائل والله بسامح الزاني اذا ما حد شافو واذا تبت خلص بسقط عني الاثم بدون ما انجلد او تنقطع ايدي!!!!!!

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_محمد هون ما فيها فتوى هون في عندك حكم شرعي واضح وهو تطبيق حد من حدود الله وما في تهاون او تلاعب بالموضوع ..... بس الظاهر انا كنت فاهم الدين غلط

بكرا بدي اروح ازني واسرق واشرب خمر واقذف محصنات واتوب ما حد سائل والله بسامح الزاني اذا ما حد شافو واذا تبت خلص بسقط عني الاثم بدون ما انجلد او تنقطع ايدي!!!!!!
_


 مزبوط احمد ما بختلف معك بس التوبة موجودة عند رب العالمين 
مثلا تارك الصلاة يؤثم بس لما يرجع للصلاة لا يطبق عليه اي حد او اي عقوبة بالعكس تقبل التوبة 
شارب الخمر تقبل توبته من غير عقوبة والسارق نفس الشي التوبة تقبل حتى لو ما اقيمت عليه العقوبة (وجهة نظري )

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طيب ليش الرسوال (ص): قال لو فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها ليش ما اذا تابت لا يطبق عليها الحد..... لعاد ليش الحدود انوجدت من الاساس اذا كل واحد عمل معصية الزنا وانمسك من اربع شهود وقال بتوب واذا الله بقبل توبته ليش لينجلد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _طيب ليش الرسوال (ص): قال لو فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها ليش ما اذا تابت لا يطبق عليها الحد..... لعاد ليش الحدود انوجدت من الاساس اذا كل واحد عمل معصية الزنا وانمسك من اربع شهود وقال بتوب واذا الله بقبل توبته ليش لينجلد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


عليه الصلاه والسلام..قالها حتى يبين انه مافي واسطات بالدين......بنفس الوقت اقرأ هذا الحديث عن نبينا (ص)

حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن سليمان الأنباري ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام بن سعد ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏يزيد بن نعيم بن هزال ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
 ‏كان ‏ ‏ماعز بن مالك ‏ ‏يتيما في ‏ ‏حجر ‏ ‏أبي فأصاب جارية من الحي فقال له أبي ائت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فأخبره بما صنعت لعله يستغفر لك وإنما يريد بذلك رجاء أن يكون له مخرجا فأتاه فقال يا رسول الله إني زنيت فأقم علي كتاب الله فأعرض عنه فعاد فقال يا رسول الله إني زنيت فأقم علي كتاب الله فأعرض عنه فعاد فقال يا رسول الله إني زنيت فأقم علي كتاب الله حتى قالها أربع مرار قال ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إنك قد قلتها أربع مرات فبمن قال بفلانة فقال هل ضاجعتها قال نعم قال هل ‏ ‏باشرتها ‏ ‏قال نعم قال هل جامعتها قال نعم قال فأمر به أن يرجم فأخرج به إلى ‏ ‏الحرة ‏ ‏فلما رجم فوجد مس الحجارة ‏ ‏جزع ‏ ‏فخرج ‏ ‏يشتد ‏ ‏فلقيه ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أنيس ‏ ‏وقد عجز أصحابه فنزع له ‏ ‏بوظيف ‏ ‏بعير فرماه به فقتله ثم أتى النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فذكر ذلك له فقال ‏ ‏هلا تركتموه لعله أن يتوب فيتوب الله عليه ‏

----------


## زهره التوليب

وهذه روايه اخرى



كان ماعز شاب من الصحابة متزوج في المدينة وسوس له الشيطان له فخلا بجارية لرجل من الأنصار بعيداً عن أعين الناس وكان الشيطان ثالثهما فم يزل يزين كل منهما لصاحبه حتى زنيا .
فلم فرغ ماعز من جرمه تخلى عنه الشيطان فبكى وحاسب نفسه ولامها وزجرها وخاف من عذاب الله وضاقت عليه حياته وأحاطت به خطيئته حتى أحرق الذنب قلبه فجاء إلى 
طبيب القلوب ثم وقف بين يديه وصاح من حر ما يجد وقال : يا رسول الله إن الأبعد قد زنا فطهرني فأعرض عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء منت شقه الآخر وقال يا رسول لله زنيت فطهرني فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم له ويحك ارجع فستغفر الله وتب إليه فرجع غير بعيد فلم يطق صبراً فعاد إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاح وقال : يا رسول الله زنيت فطهرني فقال : صلى الله عليه وسلم ويحك ارجع فاستغفر الله وتب إليه فرجع غير بعيد ثم لم يطق صبرا فعاد في الثانية والثالثة والرابعة يا رسول الله زنيت فطهرني فصاح به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : ويلك ما يدريك ما الزنى ثم أمر به فطرد وأخرج فعاد بعده رابعة وخامسة وسادسة فلم أكثر على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، التفت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قومه ثم سألهم أبه جنون قالوا : يا رسول الله ما علمنا به بأسا فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أشرب خمرا فقام رجلاً فاستنكهه وشمه فلم يجد منه ريح الخمر فالتفت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ماعز لما علم بأنه في عقله وليس مجنون ولا في سكر .
التفت إليه ثم سأله هل تدري ما الزنى قال : نعم أتيت من امرأة حرام مثل ما يأتي الرجل من امرأته حلالا فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما تريد من هذا القول ؟ قال : يا رسول الله أريد أن تطهرني فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم فنعم ثم أمر به ، فرجم حتى مات رضي الله عنه فلما صلوا عليه ودفنوه ، مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على موضعه مع بعض أصحابه فلما مروا سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلين من أصحابه يقول أحدهما لصاحبه: انظر إلى هذا الذي ستر الله عليه ولم تدعه نفسه حتى رُجم رجم الكلاب ، فسكت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم ساروا ساعة فمروا بجيفة حمار قد أحرقته الشمس حتى انتفخ وارتفعت رجلاه فالتفت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أصحابه وقال لهم : أين فلان وفلان قالا : نحن ذان يا رسول الله فقال لهما صلى الله عليه وسلم : انزلا فكُلا من جيفة هذا الحمار فقالا : يا رسول الله غفر الله لك نأكل من هذه الجيفة من يأكل من هذه الجيفة فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما نلتما من عرض أخيكما آنفاً أشد من أكل هذه الميتة لقد تاب توبة لو قسمت بين أمة لوسعتهم ، والذي نفسي بيده إنه الآن في أنهار الجنة ينغمس فيها .

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_يا زهرة ما اختلفنا لكن بما انو المرأة حامل اذا ما بصسر تتزوج هاي نقطة ونقطة ثانية لازم تنسأل من من وين هاد الولد ومن مين وهون بهاي القصة الطريقة الوحيدة للحمل هي الزنا وما في اغتصاب او اي شي يعني هون الدليل الحمل وليس الاربع شهود .... كمان ايات بتحكيلك انو اذا الخطأ ما وصل للحاكم خلص انسى ما بنطبقو بلكي تاب

والله انتوا بتخلوا الواحد يعصب
_


أحمد إذا سمحت مو انا الي بحكي ... الدين الي بيحكي ... ما افهمت علي انت حر ...بس  المعلومات الي انا بعرفها ومتعلمها غلط ...  بتجي بتفهمني إنت الصح وتقنعني .. وتبعدني عن دائرة الي فاهمه غلط ... مو هيك الحكي المفيد بكون ..

وبردودك السابقة انا بدي اعمل وبدي اساوي واتوب ... المسلم ما بفكر هيك والتوبة الي بتحكي عنها مو توبة تتوفر بها شروط صحة التوبة  ... هاد لعب وتحايل على الله ...
لما تعمل السبعة وذمتها وتحكي بتوب وبرد ارجع وبتوب ... ما بتعتبر أصلا تائب ...!! 
عشان هيك في توبه صحيحة وفي تستر بدينا ... وبعدين اقامة الحد والاشهار ..

غسان تخيل .. انا هاي المعلومة ما كنت بعرفها هلا قرأتها ..
انه الزانية لو انجبت مولود وتزوجت اب المولود .. لا يجوز انه ننسب ابنه اله ... ويبقى ابن سفاح منسوب لأمه ؟؟!!  يعني حتى لو الرجل رجع المرأة لأهلها ابنها راح يضل لقيط ..

http://ramadan.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=34486&Option=FatwaId

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_طيب ليش الرسوال (ص): قال لو فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها ليش ما اذا تابت لا يطبق عليها الحد..... لعاد ليش الحدود انوجدت من الاساس اذا كل واحد عمل معصية الزنا وانمسك من اربع شهود وقال بتوب واذا الله بقبل توبته ليش لينجلد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


 اول اشي يا احمد اذا بتكون الدولة مقامة على الاسلام يعني القوانين التي فرضها الاسلام مش القوانين الوضعية 

ثاني اشي السارق لما يسرق واعترف انو سرق لا تقطع يده بل عقوبة خفيفة اللي بسموها عقوبة تعزيرية في حال انو ما انمسك بس العكس اذا انمسك وهو يسرق يقام عليه الحد وتقطع يده 

اما بالنسبة للزانية اذا زنت فيجب الاثبات من قبل 4 شهود عدول لا يختلفون بكلمة واحدة عند الشهادة واذا ما في 4 شهود لا يقام عليها حد ولكن التوبة مقبولة

----------


## زهره التوليب

وبالنهايه يا احمد انا مش مع الزنا اشي اكيد..وكمان قضيه النسب بدها قاضي يبت فيها مش انا ولا انتوا...لكن الي حبيت اوصلك ياه انو الزلمه رح يدخل الجنه لانه ستر على المخلوقه...ومابعرف شو بالنسبه للولد!
الله اعلم!

----------


## الولهان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
محمد هون ما فيها فتوى هون في عندك حكم شرعي واضح وهو تطبيق حد من حدود الله وما في تهاون او تلاعب بالموضوع ..... بس الظاهر انا كنت فاهم الدين غلط

بكرا بدي اروح ازني واسرق واشرب خمر واقذف محصنات واتوب ما حد سائل والله بسامح الزاني اذا ما حد شافو واذا تبت خلص بسقط عني الاثم بدون ما انجلد او تنقطع ايدي!!!!!!



مزبوط احمد ما بختلف معك بس التوبة موجودة عند رب العالمين 
مثلا تارك الصلاة يؤثم بس لما يرجع للصلاة لا يطبق عليه اي حد او اي عقوبة بالعكس تقبل التوبة 
شارب الخمر تقبل توبته من غير عقوبة والسارق نفس الشي التوبة تقبل حتى لو ما اقيمت عليه العقوبة (وجهة نظري )
_


هاي الحكي ولا بلاش
يسلم فومك يشيخ

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> يا زهرة ما اختلفنا لكن بما انو المرأة حامل اذا ما بصسر تتزوج هاي نقطة ونقطة ثانية لازم تنسأل من من وين هاد الولد ومن مين وهون بهاي القصة الطريقة الوحيدة للحمل هي الزنا وما في اغتصاب او اي شي يعني هون الدليل الحمل وليس الاربع شهود .... كمان ايات بتحكيلك انو اذا الخطأ ما وصل للحاكم خلص انسى ما بنطبقو بلكي تاب
> 
> والله انتوا بتخلوا الواحد يعصب
> 
> 
> ...


لأ هو بكون ثبت نسبه قانونا,...لكن شرعا زواجهم (اي زواج) اذا ما كان عن رضى فهو باطل..وبالتالي كيف بده يثبت النسب اذا مافي زواج...وانظمتنا ما بتتطبق هاي القوانين

----------


## آلجوري

الله يسعــــــــــــــــــــــــــدك يا زهرة ....  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

> غسان تخيل .. انا هاي المعلومة ما كنت بعرفها هلا قرأتها ..
> انه الزانية لو انجبت مولود وتزوجت اب المولود .. لا يجوز انه ننسب ابنه اله ... ويبقى ابن سفاح منسوب لأمه ؟؟!! يعني حتى لو الرجل رجع المرأة لأهلها ابنها راح يضل لقيط


_ما بعرف .. الله اعلم .. بس لساتني على موقفي ..(( مُصِر ))_

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_لأ هو بكون ثبت نسبه قانونا,...لكن شرعا زواجهم (اي زواج) اذا ما كان عن رضى فهو باطل..وبالتالي كيف بده يثبت النسب اذا مافي زواج...وانظمتنا ما بتتطبق هاي القوانين_


 لا بعد التوبة وبعد الزواج الصحيح الفتوى ذاكرة ... لا ينسب لابه لانه كان قبل الزواج ... الله أعلم شو الحكمة من هالشئ ؟؟!!

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_

ما بعرف .. الله اعلم .. بس لساتني على موقفي ..(( مُصِر ))_



 خليك مصر حد حكالك لا تصر ... أنا بضيفلك معلومة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> يا زهرة ما اختلفنا لكن بما انو المرأة حامل اذا ما بصسر تتزوج هاي نقطة ونقطة ثانية لازم تنسأل من من وين هاد الولد ومن مين وهون بهاي القصة الطريقة الوحيدة للحمل هي الزنا وما في اغتصاب او اي شي يعني هون الدليل الحمل وليس الاربع شهود .... كمان ايات بتحكيلك انو اذا الخطأ ما وصل للحاكم خلص انسى ما بنطبقو بلكي تاب
> 
> والله انتوا بتخلوا الواحد يعصب
> 
> 
> ...


ايات كلامك كلو عالعين والراس وانا اسف اذا كنت معصب شوي لكن بدي نرجع لموضوعنا ....في عنا احتمال وحيد انو اللي بقرأ هاي القصة من البديهي واول ما بيخطر ببالوا انو البنت زانية والدليل انها حامل وتستر عليها لو المرأة كانت حامل بالحلال كان ما اتستر عليبها وهون لازم المرأة انها تنسأل عن المولود من قبل هذا الرجل مشان ما يكون منع اقامة حد من الحدود .... هون انا كيف بدي اعرف انو الزاني تاب توبة نصوحة ليش لعاد انوجدت الحدود مش عشان تسقط الاثم عن صاحبها.....بعدين ابن الزنا معروف لا ينسب لابيه..وانا بعتذر منك مرة تانية

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  


ما بعرف .. الله اعلم .. بس لساتني على موقفي ..(( مُصِر )) 



خليك مصر حد حكالك لا تصر ... أنا بضيفلك معلومة_ 



  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_ايات كلامك كلو عالعين والراس وانا اسف اذا كنت معصب شوي لكن بدي نرجع لموضوعنا ....في عنا احتمال وحيد انو اللي بقرأ هاي القصة من البديهي واول ما بيخطر ببالوا انو البنت زانية والدليل انها حامل وتستر عليها لو المرأة كانت حامل بالحلال كان ما اتستر عليبها وهون لازم المرأة انها تنسأل عن المولود من قبل هذا الرجل مشان ما يكون منع اقامة حد من الحدود .... هون انا كيف بدي اعرف انو الزاني تاب توبة نصوحة ليش لعاد انوجدت الحدود مش عشان تسقط الاثم عن صاحبها.....بعدين ابن الزنا معروف لا ينسب لابيه..وانا بعتذر منك مرة تانية_



إنت استفزيتني اشوي يا أحمد بس إن شاء الله ما في زعل ...

ومن شروط التوبة النصوح يا احمد ... اللاقلاع عن الذنب وعدم الرجوع اله ... والندم على ما فات .... تعتقد وااحد فيه هاي الشروط ليش أعاقبه ؟؟!!
أما العقوبة أخروية والعقوبة شديدة بالدنيا وفيها وعيد شديد  وتأديب لمن يأتي بهذا الذنب لأجل ذلك ..
هو الذي يتهاون بأمر الله تعالى ... الزانية التي تبذل نفسها للحرام .. لهذا اوجدت الحدود ..

أكتر من هيك أحمد بلاش نحكي ... عشان ما ندخل بأشياء أكبر منا ... ونحدث ونألف بالدين ..

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _اقتباس: 
> 
> إنت استفزيتني اشوي يا أحمد بس إن شاء الله ما في زعل ... 
> ومن شروط التوبة النصوح يا احمد ... اللاقلاع عن الذنب وعدم الرجوع اله ... والندم على ما فات .... تعتقد وااحد فيه هاي الشروط ليش أعاقبه ؟؟!!
> أما العقوبة أخروية والعقوبة شديدة بالدنيا وفيها وعيد شديد وتأديب لمن يأتي بهذا الذنب لأجل ذلك ..
> هو الذي يتهاون بأمر الله تعالى ... الزانية التي تبذل نفسها للحرام .. لهذا اوجدت الحدود .. 
> أكتر من هيك أحمد بلاش نحكي ... عشان ما ندخل بأشياء أكبر منا ... ونحدث ونألف بالدين .._


كلامك صحيح :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

شكلك بعدك معصبة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ......انا اسف :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

وهاي كمان ابتسامات :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_كلامك صحيح

شكلك بعدك معصبة ......انا اسف

وهاي كمان ابتسامات    


_


 لا معصبة ولاشي  :Smile: 

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
 :Smile:   :Smile:  
 :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  بتضحكوا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff: لا بنعيط

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _لا بنعيط_


المقصود ضحكتوني :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ بتضحكوا_


 تفضلي ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_المقصود ضحكتوني_







 :Db465236ff: اهااااااااااا ...هسه وصلت استيعابي صاير موسمي

ان شاء الله عطووووول :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_اهااااااااااا ...هسه وصلت استيعابي صاير موسمي_



انشالله عطووووول :Smile: 


*شووووووووووو هاااااااااااااااااد ياااااااااااااااا أحمد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_      _

----------


## محمد العزام

يا حبيبي يا احمد شو بدو يصير فيك من ورا هالخطأ الاملائي  :Eh S(2): 

اسحبها الكلمة بسرعة احمد

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> اهااااااااااا ...هسه وصلت استيعابي صاير موسمي
> 
> 
> 
> انشالله عطووووول
> ...


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

يييييييييييييييييييييييي....... خلص اخر مرة والله نسيت بدي فترة مشان اتعود عليها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
> _يا حبيبي يا احمد شو بدو يصير فيك من ورا هالخطأ الاملائي  
> 
> اسحبها الكلمة بسرعة احمد
> _


لا يا محمد لا تخوفني بالله عليك بعدين شو خطأ ما خطأ روح شوفها زابطة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_لا يا محمد لا تخوفني بالله عليك بعدين شو خطأ ما خطأ روح شوفها زابطة_ 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

شوف يا احمد يا زعبي ...

الرد الي بعد ردي هاد مباشرة ... 

اكتب فيه إن شاء الله عشرين مرة ... هاد عقاب ... واجب التنفيذ ... بالنهاية لمصلحتك ...

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_شوف يا احمد يا زعبي ...

الرد الي بعد ردي هاد مباشرة ...  
اكتب فيه إن شاء الله عشرين مرة ... هاد عقاب ... واجب التنفيذ ... بالنهاية لمصلحتك ... 

_


_  هلا بياخذها كوبي .. بيست .._

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
شوف يا احمد يا زعبي ... 

الرد الي بعد ردي هاد مباشرة ...  
اكتب فيه إن شاء الله عشرين مرة ... هاد عقاب ... واجب التنفيذ ... بالنهاية لمصلحتك ... 




 هلا بياخذها كوبي .. بيست .._





يعني رايك احكيلو خلي كل ووحدة بلون عشان ما تزبط معه  :Db465236ff: 

حتى لو اخدها كوبي بيست راح يتعب عليها وما بنساها إن شاء الله ..

أحمد أنا أنتظر ..

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله

اوووووف هلكت وانا الصق قصدي اكتب\\\ :Db465236ff: 

خلص ان شاء الله ما رح تتكرر

يارب تكون ما شافتها

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_

_اوووووف هلكت وانا الصق قصدي اكتب\\\_

_خلص انشاء الله ما رح تتكرر_





وحياتك شفتها ... شكلك راح تغلبني معك .. :SnipeR (30):  
الغلطة التانية بضاعف العدد... 
40 مرة يا احمد .... وهلا ... :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

_ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_

_ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_
_ان شاء الله_

والله ما رح اعيدها :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله

ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله

والله ما رح اعيدها
_



أحسنت بارك الله فيك يا بطل ...  :Smile: 

الأفضل انك ما تعيدها ... عشان المرة الجاي 80 ...

----------


## keana

بس انا سمعتها من اكتر من شيخ دين ومش مفبركه 

وانا نقلتها نقل


وانا مع هذا الملاك ما بقدر اسميه رجل لانه نادر من نوعه

ما بحكي هيك اني بشجع على هذا الكلام 

بس يمكن المراه تكون غصب عنها او هيه امراه شريفه

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

ليش معصب يا زعبي.
كله حكي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اذا كان الكلام صحيح
هذا يدل على انه انسان رووووعة

----------


## keana

يسلم تمك ايات
زهره

انتي اجبتيه 
بالحديثين الي عرضتيهم وهذا الجواب
الي كنت بدي احكيه

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff: 
كمان من أياام النقاشات الصباحيه   :Db465236ff: 
ما بعرف ليش هالنقاش انا بحبه  :Db465236ff: 
أحمد اكتشفت فيه طبع من هاد النقاش بدخل ع الشخص الي معارضه بالراي باي نقاش  بعصبيه وبنرفز بسرعه وبصير يرمي حكي بعصب  :SnipeR (30):  وبتحسوا ما في منه امل وكنت احكي بداخلي  شو بدو يفهموا هاد هلا  :Db465236ff: بس الحلو ولو اقتنع بكلامك ما بستحي يحكي انو اقتنع وبصير يوزع ضحكات  :Db465236ff:  
اول الحكي طوش واخر الحكي بنضحك  :Db465236ff: 
غساان .. موضوع اللقيط ايامها كنا فاتحينه كتير وهو معصب مني ليش بضل ادافع عنه وعلى قولت انت عاطفيه زيادة عن اللزوم ولأ عنده يعني لأ  :Db465236ff: 
زهرو التوليب وينك  :Eh S(2):  كانت تدعمني  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كذب بكذب


القصه فيها خطأ و هو كالتالي

انه لا يجوز ان ياخذ الطفل و يربيه عنده على اساس انه لقيط 

لأنه الطفل بس يكبر رح يصير من المحرمين على زوجة الرجل الي هي امه امام الناس

 :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> كذب بكذب
> 
> 
> القصه فيها خطأ و هو كالتالي
> 
> انه لا يجوز ان ياخذ الطفل و يربيه عنده على اساس انه لقيط 
> 
> لأنه الطفل بس يكبر رح يصير من المحرمين على زوجة الرجل الي هي امه امام الناس


 
خالد  :SnipeR (30): 
ارجع اقرأ القصة مرة تانيه وركز  :SnipeR (30): 
زوجة الرجل هي امه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قراتها و كلامي صحيح

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

الطفل هو بنظر الناس لقيط و الرجل الي كفله بيكون بالواقع زوج امه

الطفل لما يكبر حسب حكم الاسلام لا يجوز انا يرى امه لان امه امام الناس هي من المحرمات

فهمتي علي

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

> قراتها و كلامي صحيح
> 
> 
> 
> الطفل هو بنظر الناس لقيط و الرجل الي كفله بيكون بالواقع زوج امه
> 
> الطفل لما يكبر حسب حكم الاسلام لا يجوز انا يرى امه لان امه امام الناس هي من المحرمات
> 
> فهمتي علي


 
بكون بكذب عليك لو حكتلك افهمت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا قصدي انه كيلو الليمون بدينار و اربعين قرش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

فهمتي هيك؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
اه فهمت  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الحمد لله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

سبحآن الله 
قلة هم من بنفس قوة إيمان ومروءه هذا الرجل 

يسلمووو ع القصة الرائعه

----------


## nawayseh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى كل من قرا هذا الموضوع أو كتب ردا عليه :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 انا عندي عندي  عدة ملاحظات :
الأولى : ما أدراكم أن هذه القصة صحيحة ؟ ومن هو إمام المسجد المزعوم ؟ وإذا ثبت ذلك فهل رؤياه في المنام أن فلانا دخل الجنة تثبت له ذلك ؟ هل هو من الأنبياء حتى تكون رؤياه واقعا ؟ 
الثانية : أن الله تعالى يقول في محكم كتابه ( الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة والزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك ) فهل تنبهتن لذلك .؟
الثالثة : تقول راوية القصة ( .......يقول: تزوجت وأخذت عروسي فاذا بها في حامل في الشهر الثاني أو الثالث طبعا من شخص اخر.... ) فأين كانت هذه المرأة في الفترة ما بين زواجها وهي حامل في الشهر الثالث وبين موعد ولادتها في الشهر التاسع( أي ستة أشهر) ؟ كيف عاشت مع هذا الرجل الغريب عنها لأنها عقده عليها وهي حامل عقد باطل ؟ هل أخفاها في سرداب وامتنع هو ايضا عن زيارتها لأنها أجنبية عنه ؟

ولذلك استبعد صحة مثل هذه القصة وإن صحت فهي لا تدل البتة أن صاحبها عمل عملا صالحا يستحق به الجنة - والله أعلم - لأنه أولا احتفظ بإمرأة أجنبية عنه لمدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر وكان الأولى له أن يفارقها حتى تلد مولودها ثم بعد طهرها ينظر في أمر العقد عليها من جديد ( بشرط توبتها طبعا) 

هذا والله أعلم

----------


## شمعة الظلام

على كل حال مشكور

----------

